# First pics of layout



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

alright here is some pics of my ho layout. the one of the whole layout is when it was all flex track. now it is all ez track except in the yard where i am still using flex. The lighting isnt great yet, im waiting on my tax return for some better lighting fixtures


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Why the change from flex back to ezy track?

is it not going to be a permanent layout or something?


----------



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

Its made to be able to spliit into Sections in case we decide to move. And I find it easier to work with and never had problems with it. I still use flex in areas of the track.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It is a nice sized layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

that a good way to do it love that


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice going on your awesome first layout.. Keep the pictures coming has you add more : )


----------



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. I figured if I plan on ending it big might as well start big haha. It'll end up being bigger as I add more of a u shape to it. This is about 2 weeks in.


----------



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

big ed said:


> It is a nice sized layout.:thumbsup:


Its about 25ft long right now. About 60 ft off track laid with 90 more pieces coming in tomorrow but ill be in south dakota.  back to work next weekend I'm building a hill right now out of styrofoam that I will get pics of this weekkend as well as an update. My woman has really gotten into it and is going to be making some buildings this week while I'm gone.not sure if anyone has done it but I have extra shingles from my roof that we have cut up to make my roads in town. Gives it the asphalt look.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I just posted this in another thread, maybe you can use some ideals from it.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1829&highlight=roofing+shingles


----------



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah that looks pretty cool. My cities name is "small town usa" therefore the road isn't going to have as much detail to it as the one you showed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The timber crossings really ties it all together. :thumbsup:


----------



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

Yea I'm not really the one who thought of shingles for roads my woman came in the basement with it.it was a good idea I must say lol.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

HelmsRacing said:


> Yea I'm not really the one who thought of shingles for roads my woman came in the basement with it.it was a good idea I must say lol.


She must be looking here when your not home.


----------



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

*progress*

got home early this week and got to make some progress on the layout. finished a hill and started a tunnel. sorry for the bad lighting on the hill there is no light in that corner yet.


----------



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

Got a new DCC BNSF train at the worlds greatest hobby tour in st louis.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

nice pickup on the bnsf.

and nice work on the tunnel & hill too :thumbsup:


----------



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks. I've been looking for a dcc bnsf for a while now got it for $65 then later on I found the same one at a different booth for $55. Pissed me off lol.
I'm still happy with it though. As for the tunnel we've left it like that for a while running trains thru it making sure it has enough room so it will not scrape the walls. Time to start building it up. I just cut the styrofoam and my woman details it. Lol


----------

